#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Учение чань о мгновенном постижении

## Тимур Бутовский

Хуэйхай "Учение чань о мгновенном постижении"

Фрагмент:




> В: Что значит правильное восприятие?
> О: Это значит восприятие того, что нет ничего, что следует воспринимать.
> В: А что это значит?
> О: Это значит, что вы воспринимаете все виды форм, не становясь ими запятнанными в том смысле, что вас не затрагивают мысли о влечении или отвращении. Достижение этого состояния называется Взглядом Будды, которое действительно не означает ничего иного, кроме этого. Если всё–таки зрелище различных форм затрагивает вас влечением или отвращением, это называется восприятием форм так, как если бы они имели объективное существование, что предполагает обладание взглядом обычного человека, ибо у обычных людей в действительности никакого другого взгляда нет. То же самое относится ко всем остальным органам [восприятия].

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Далее:




> В: Посредством чего можно войти во врата нашей школы?
>     О: Посредством данапарамиты.
>     В: Согласно Будде, Путь Бодхисаттвы включает шесть пара- мит. Почему тогда вы упомянули одну? Пожалуйста, объясните, почему её одной достаточно для нас, чтобы войти?
>     О: Введённые в заблуждение люди не могут понять, что пять остальных парамит вытекают из данапарамиты и что практикуя её, можно выполнить все остальные.
>     В: Почему она называется данапарамита?
>     О: Дана значит отбрасывание.
>     В: Отбрасывание чего?
>     О: Отбрасывание двойственности противоположностей.
>     В: Что это означает?
> ...

----------

Алик (30.08.2017), Фил (30.08.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Чудесный труд мастера Хуэйхая.

Совсем недавно узрел его, манна небесная - марафон невиданной щедрости :Smilie:

----------

Фил (30.08.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Эпизод:



> В: Что значит выражение «срединный путь»?
> О: Оно означает крайности.
> В: Я спросил о срединном пути; почему вы говорите, что он означает крайности?
> О: Крайности имеют место только в противопоставлении срединному пути. Если вы сначала не постулируете крайностей, откуда вы можете взять понятие срединного пути? Этот срединный [путь], о котором вы говорите, сначала использовался по отношению к крайностям. Поэтому мы должны понять, что срединный [путь] и крайности обязаны своим существованием зависимости друг от друга и что все они преходящи. То же самое правило относится в равной степени к скандхам — форме, ощущению, восприятиям, побуждениям (или волевым актам) и сознанию.

----------

Фил (31.08.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Гуманизм породил геноцид.
> Правосудие дало трибунал.
> Отклонения создали закон.
> Что мы сеем - а то и пожинаем.


 :Smilie:

----------

Тимур Бутовский (31.08.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Монах спросил Ма-Цзу: «Пожалуйста, учитель, превзойдя четыре положительных утверждения и сто отрицаний (Нагарджуны), укажите на значение прихода патриарха с Запада».     
Ма-Цзу ответил: «Сегодня я устал и не смогу объяснить. Спроси об этом Чи-Тсанга».                                                                   
Когда монах спросил Чи-Тсанга (Ситана) тот ответил: «Почему ты не спросил об этом Учителя?». Монах сказал: «Учитель отправил меня к тебе, чтобы я задал этот вопрос».                                 
Тсанг ответил: «Сегодня у меня болит голова, я не смогу ответить. Спроси старшего брата Хая». 
Когда монах спросил старшего брата Хая (Байджана), Хай ответил : «На данный момент, в конце-концов, я и сам не понимаю». 
Когда монах вернулся и рассказал об этом великому мастеру Ма, тот сказал: «Голова Тсанга бела, голова Хая черна».

У Байджана, значит, были черные волосы. Интересно, блондины-китайцы (как Ситан) часто вообще встречаются? Хуанг-По (Обаку) вроде рыжий был.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> У Байджана, значит, были черные волосы. Интересно, блондины-китайцы (как Ситан) часто вообще встречаются? Хуанг-По (Обаку) вроде рыжий был.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Вот тот что в центре - как Обаку в молодости (варвар с рыжей бородой).

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Изящное выражение мастера Дзен Хуэйхая:



> 39
> В: Что составляет осознание Цели для последователей Пути?
> О: Осознание должно быть предельным.
> В: Что это такое?
> О: Предельное осознание означает быть свободным и от осознания, и от отсутствия осознания.
> В: Что это значит?
> О: Осознание означает оставаться незапятнанным тем, что мы видим, слышим и остальным чувственным восприятием извне, и обладать внутри сознанием, в котором нет места неправильному мышлению. Достижение его без высказывания мысли [о достижении] называется отсутствием осознания; и достижение последнего, также без высказывания мысли [о достижении], называется свободой от отсутствия осознания.


далее...




> 40
> В: Что имеется в виду под «освобождённым сознанием»?
> О: Обладание сознанием, свободным от понятий освобождённого и неосвобожденного, называется истинным освобождением. Это то, что имеется в виду под словами в Алмазной Сутре: «Даже Дхарма должна быть отброшена как являющаяся теперь не-Дхармой!» Здесь под Дхармой подразумевается существование, а под не-Дхармой — не–существование — свобода от того и другого даёт истинное освобождение.


Чудесно! :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.09.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Очередной штрих мастера Хуэйхая:




> В Вайпула Сутре говорится: «Из пяти видов Дхармакайи, первый — это Дхармакайя Абсолюта: второй — Дхармакайя Дхарма—Природы; четвёртый — Дхармакайя Бесчисленных Проявлений; и пятый — Дхармакайя Пустоты». Которая из них является нашим собственным я?
> 
> О: Чтобы понять то, что сознание вечно, необходимо овладеть Дхармакайей Дхармы—Природы. Чтобы понять, что все бесчисленные формы находятся в сознании, необходимо овладеть Дхармакайей Заслуги. Чтобы понять, что сознание не является сознанием, необходимо овладеть Дхармакайей Истинной Природы Всего. Чтобы научить живущих людей в соответствии с их индивидуальными способностями к изменению, необходимо овладеть Дхармакайей Бесчисленных Проявлений. Чтобы понять, что сознание бесформенно и неощутимо, необходимо овладеть Дхармакайей Пустоты. Если вы поймёте смысл всего этого, это будет означать, что вы узнали, что нет ничего, что надо достигать. Осознание того, что нет ничего ощутимого, ничего достигаемого, — это достижение Дхармакайи Дхармы Будды. Тот, кто полагает, что может достичь этого, держась или хватаясь за что–то, полон самомнения, — высокомерный человек с извращёнными взглядами, человек еретических убеждений. В Вималакирти Нирдеша Сутре говорится: «Шарипутра спрашивает Деваканайю: «Что вами достигнуто? Чего вы добились, что даёт вам такую силу различения?» На что Деваканайя ответил: «Я ничего не добивался, ничего не достигал, поэтому обрёл это. Согласно Дхарме Будды, тот, кто достигает и добивается чего–то, является человеком, полным самомнения»».

----------

Алик (05.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2017), Михаил_ (06.09.2017)

----------


## Михаил_

> Очередной штрих мастера Хуэйхая:


Подскажите, откуда текст.

----------


## Алик

> Подскажите, откуда текст.


Можно тут посмотреть :
http://ezoteric.polbu.ru/hai_zenteaching/ch02_xii.html

----------

Михаил_ (06.09.2017), Тимур Бутовский (06.09.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Подскажите, откуда текст.


На самом деле с flibusta: при запросе дзен. 
Можно посмотреть здесь https://profilib.com/chtenie/7076/bo...vrata-dzen.php




> "Хуйхай " Учение чань о мгновенном постижении
> Когда что–то происходит, не цепляйтесь за происходящее, не отождествляйтесь ни с чем, сохраняйте сознание всегда безмолвным, подобно пустоте, и совершенно чистым, и естественно достигните освобождения.
> Хуйхай
> 
> ГЛАВНЫЕ ВРАТА НА ПУТИ К ИСТИНЕ ПОСРЕДСТВОМ МГНОВЕННОГО ПОСТИЖЕНИЯ
> перевод шастры чаньского Мастера Хуйхая — Дунь у жудао яомэнь лунь, или «Рассуждения о главных вратах, вводящих в Дао через мгновенное постижение».

----------

